# What fish for my South American Tank?



## daveo59

Hi so i have recently set up my Juwel Rio 180 (101x41x50cm LxWxH). I have tried to keep it as close to South American as i can. i have a aquatic compost base (approx 1.5") with a pea gravel cap (also approx 1.5"). 

i have planted it with:
Amazon Sword (standard)
Red Amazon Sword
Anubius
Hornwort
Java Moss
Amazon Frogbit
Micro sword
pygmy chain sword
jungle val

Current stock list:
2x Koi Angel (approx 8months old and just starting mating dance)
10x Lemon Tetra
1x Panaqolus sp. LDA01

i'm waiting for the bioload to catch up with these fish before adding any more, but im curious what else to get. i will be adding 5x cory cats and was originally thinking hatchets, but they dont really appeal to me (or at least the ones ive seen). 

also have 1x Red tailed black shark (wrong region i know, but he's really cool), that im adding to the tank last to try and lessen his aggressive behavior by adding him to an established tank community.

Can anyone recommend anything in regards to what fish i can use to up my community tank? can i add anymore schooling fish without overstocking?

thanks in advance


----------



## BWG

I'd avoid adding cories if you're going to add the red tailed black shark. RTBS really don't like other bottom feeders. It might cause problems with the Panaqolus as it is. With the Panaqolus and cories you are almost certain to have issues.


----------



## daveo59

i know im asking for trouble with him, im torn about the subject. ive currently have the red tail in a seperate tank so i have time to mull over my options i know someone who'd be willing to take him.

thanks for the heads up though.

any ideas about my other stocking options?


----------



## jeaninel

You have room for more schooling fish. Rummynose are one of my favorite, a school of 8-10 would be fine. There are many other options. Maybe have a look in the fish profiles and see what catches your eye.


----------



## daveo59

Rummynose do look really nice, I did look into pencil fish and the red corals really caught my eye. I'm still wanting to find something for the top level of the tank...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daveo59

Ahh I'm now really liking the idea of including a some Bolivian rams! Male and 3 females? I really need to get a grip and focus on what will be good for the tank and not only what I want!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelcraze

I really like rummynose tetras as well, but beware, your angels may look at them as a snack as they mature, especially if they are spawning, they might take a bit of a beating. A mid sized tetra like (my personal fave) red phantom tetra, or emperor might be a better suited choice imo. I love dwarf cichlids like rams and cacatuoides. I think a pair of these would be a nice addition, provided with a cave for them to call their home an spawn.

I am going South American in my 120g as well, love the fish, love the idea.


----------



## daveo59

So I've stocked up my tank. Now the proud owner of 15 lemons, realised most of the 10 I had were male so got 5 females, 6 cory cats, 3 bolivian rams, my paleqolus and my 2 Angels. And my lfs will be ordering in my red coral pencilfish soon! All in all my tank is coming together nicely. Oh and i had my RTBS taken off my hands 
Thanks to all of you for the advice


----------



## BWG

I'm not sure if you want to include the coral red pencilfish in with the angels. I personally wouldn't as they are torpedo shaped and only get 25-30 mm, basically snack size. I consider them to be nano fish and would house them with fish of a comparable size...especially if the cost in London is what it is here in the US.


----------



## jaysee

I agree, they are snack size.


----------



## daveo59

Hmm really? I thought they grew to 4cm? Thought I may just get away with it. Ok so what would you guys suggest for a mid/top dweller S-American fish that isn't a hatchet?


----------



## BWG

Are you looking for a surface dweller or just top level? Been years since I kept lemon tetras, but if my memory is right there are in that mid/top level swimming area.


----------



## daveo59

Mine seem to hang around the mid level. Maybe they'll expand into more of the tank later..

Was looking for top, but all that I seem to have found are hatchets in the s American region


----------



## jaysee

I really like black neons - they stayed near the surface a lot.. A little larger with a deeper body. Even at 4 cm, the fish is a snack.


----------

